# Monster red



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just enjoy this picture, beautiful , healthy 40,5" red drum.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a stud Red. Put up a good fight?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good pic!! nice healthy red drum for sure. love the color of them fish. me being a redhead i'm a little partial.


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow. Congrats on landing that beast of a fish! I'm still learning about surf fishing but you better believe that is on my must catch list for 2013!


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

very nice catch..congratulations,beautiful color..i love catching and releasing those studs


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got it on 15# fluocarbon , with an egg size sand flea , put up a good fight. Got a few pictures and released him safely .


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Slob's got a bit of a beer belly to him! Great fish


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear god. That's awesome. Bravo, sir!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

wesome job man. biggest red i've seen.


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats bro....what size rod and reel did you use?


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

I envy you! I wish I could be fishing during the weekday mornings. Best time to fish. Damn job.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Rod: penn power stick 10' , reel: Daiwa emblem pro 5500, 20# braid line. Pompano rig with 15# fluocarbon leader on 40# main leader.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice!!! Beautiful color to that red!! So cool that you got him on a flea. Usually get mine on shrimp


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice! i just got a 40-41" the other night too.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Flourocarbon is the way to do it! Well done.


----------

